# trappers?



## Uglystix

Anybody trapping anything yet? I've been to busy to set.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK

I don't like to set till I know the FUR is PRIME , I do have a couple of DPs out just to check the first **** I catch if PRIME I'll set more . I'm not a number guy I just like to TRAP , & it pays to TRAP when the FUR is PRIME .


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## icebucketjohn

Saw one guy checking rat traps at Portage Lakes Monday morning, 11/11. Did see whether he got anything or not.


----------



## basshunter12

I've got 2 rats and 3 opossum so far


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiewacka

4 skinned **** in freezer. 2 possum and 2 cats released.


----------



## TurtleJugger

7 ***** so far this year


----------



## Slatebar

Anybody got any fur prices yet ?


----------



## "chillin"

9 **** 5 muskrats and 1 mink.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Uglystix

It looks like you guys are having fun! I hope to be out trapping next week. Keep the pictures coming all season, I love to see them.


----------



## jray

roadkill appears to be prime so im setting tonight. I was concerned cause this was a fairly warm fall overall.


----------



## Shaun69007

father in law has 9 rats and 3 ***** so far.


----------



## pig

I live in lake township in wood county and I have 5 acres of wooded land which has a creek that runs through it that hold water year long. I'm in need of a trapper I have a surplus of raccoons. My deer camera has multiple pictures of more than 10 at a time if you are interested in trapping it please pm me thanks


----------



## T-180

Hey Chillin, what are you feeding those mink, that thing is fat !!


----------



## "chillin"

T-180 its funny you would ask...that mink ate the head off a muskrat i caught in a connibear. I stuffed the rest of the rat in a hole in the bank and reset with a coil spring. Next day i had him!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## T-180

You should be able to stretch him out plenty !!


----------



## TurtleJugger

9 ***** and 1 opossum so far this week. Got traps out tonight and setting more in the morning! Will keep ya' ll updated! Good luck out there and keep your boots wet!


----------



## hedhunter72

22 **** 4 mink 20 rats don't know how many opossum I have let go and 1 yote


----------



## TurtleJugger

16 **** so far and a crap load of opossums.


----------



## "chillin"

36 ****, 18 muskrats and 1 mink.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Uglystix

Well I haven't had much time but I have managed 4 **** and a few rats. I really like the dog proofs, it's my first time using them. It's so nice to stick it in the ground and go.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

I trapped two days so far this year and have 3 rats to show for it


----------



## Shaun69007

My father-in-law is up to 22 rats, 18 *****, 1 coyote and 1 gray fox.


----------



## hedhunter72

Uglystix said:


> Well I haven't had much time but I have managed 4 **** and a few rats. I really like the dog proofs, it's my first time using them. It's so nice to stick it in the ground and go.


 if you hear of anyone selling dog proofs around Atwater look for my brass tags on them had some come up missing last weekend someone drug their deer right past them and took them as they went name on them is jeff adams


----------



## Uglystix

hedhunter72 said:


> if you hear of anyone selling dog proofs around Atwater look for my brass tags on them had some come up missing last weekend someone drug their deer right past them and took them as they went name on them is jeff adams


That sucks. I had some traps tampered with last year at West Branch. What kind of person would do that! I will be on the lookout for your traps being sold.


----------



## jiggineyes22

15 **** and 30 rats so far not bad considering I have only been able to trap 5 days so far. Been setting on saturday and pulling on sunday......sucks but getting a little fur for the hardwork. That sucks about the traps jeff, whereabouts did they come up missing? I've been seeing another trapper around here 2-3 times a week


----------



## mikeshookset

has anybody sold any fur yet or got any prices?


----------



## Uglystix

I too would like to know if anyone has sold. Also, who should I sell to in portage area? I called Baringer but no answer...


----------



## hedhunter72

im holding mine till after the first nafa auction ,roger has dropped his prices on **** by half from the start of season but the guys out west are still getting high 20s low 30s for their ****,last year sterling fur gave me good prices ,massilon fur was giving decent prices for **** in the round but I don't know what he is paying now


----------



## Tritonman

I was getting 6-7 for rats at sterling. I even got 7.50 for one. That was during gun season. 8 for ****. 8 for mink. 27 ****, 39 rats and 4 mink. Seen mink all over the place this year. What's the deal. All that water in July? Now this week sterling giving 2-3 dollars less for rats. Forgot why, my brother sold last he talked to Humphrey. Commodities!!!!! They really have their hands full with internet sales. Great guys. But Next year I'll have more room so we will start skinning them again. That sucks bout your dog proofs. You should put more out with bear traps around them.


----------



## Bulldawg

Tritonman said:


> I was getting 6-7 for rats at sterling. I even got 7.50 for one. That was during gun season. 8 for ****. 8 for mink. 27 ****, 39 rats and 4 mink. Seen mink all over the place this year. What's the deal. All that water in July? Now this week sterling giving 2-3 dollars less for rats. Forgot why, my brother sold last he talked to Humphrey. Commodities!!!!! They really have their hands full with internet sales. Great guys. But Next year I'll have more room so we will start skinning them again. That sucks bout your dog proofs. You should put more out with bear traps around them.


A buddy of mine got $18 for a couple **** in late november from emery miller down in sugarcreek . Might want to check him out if looking for a little better fur prices .


----------



## Tritonman

Dawg where those skinned.


----------



## Tritonman

I'm sorry u said a couple. Not paying attention sipping and watching. **** might come out with this warm spell coming up.


----------



## Uglystix

I bet they run real good this Friday!


----------



## flash02

pig I live in the area if you need someone to trap for you


----------



## Bulldawg

Tritonman said:


> Dawg where those skinned.


No those were green ! I got out tonight for a bit and they were everywhere . Was only able to get one though , I was out with the foxpro calling them in . Had to come home and put the little one to bed or I would of stayed out all night .


----------



## TurtleJugger

Bulldawg said:


> No those were green ! I got out tonight for a bit and they were everywhere . Was only able to get one though , I was out with the foxpro calling them in . Had to come home and put the little one to bed or I would of stayed out all night .


Hell yea! I like to hear that. Gonna be a wet weekend but everything will be running after this cold spell. I'm going after some ***** and mink this weekend. Still trying for my first mink! Good luck everyone and remember to keep your boots wet


----------



## SeA nYmPhO

First yote of the year. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bulldawg

Update on some of the fur prices , there is a guy in Massillon named Tim Phillips . He runs Massillon Fur , took a 20lb **** in to him lastnight and got $14 for the whole animal . Super great guy to deal with and he was very informative telling me what he was looking for in fur and what gave the best prices . Anyone else looking for a good fur buyer look him up !


----------



## Uglystix

That's great Bulldawg! Thanks for that info.
Once again I've been to busy to trap, are they running good with this warm weather?


----------



## Bulldawg

Uglystix said:


> That's great Bulldawg! Thanks for that info.
> Once again I've been to busy to trap, are they running good with this warm weather?


Ya every night I have been out I have been seeing a bunch in the trees and hearing them fighting in the creek beds . Ive been calling some in , but everytime I am heading to an area to call them in they are already out in the trees I am going to . So the the last few times out its been easier to just get as close as I can and shoot them out of the trees . Heading out tonight here in a bit ! Heading out to rootstown , your neck of the woods Stix ! Tons of **** and coyotes out there !


----------



## hedhunter72

been good trapping the last few days these are all from rootstown /edinburg area


----------



## Uglystix

Wow! Nice work Headhunter. I need to get out there. Do you target weasels or was that by luck?

I've been wanting to trap canines but all I have is public land and I'm afraid of catching beagles.


----------



## hedhunter72

caught the weasel in a blind set for mink


----------



## crappiewacka

The rising water screwed us. Couple **** and a rat, released couple possum... Yanked em out for the holiday. Hit it again this weekend, long as the misses don't have me booked solid ! Merry Christmas my friends!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

I help a couple of my friends trap but I don't personally have my own set. So far between the two of them, they got 23 *****, one fox, and one yote. And countless opossum. Not very many ***** in the last couple cold weeks, seems like the fur's have been prime recently.


----------



## CasualFisherman

Trying this week to do my part and thin the coyotes a little bit. Set 5 snares. Got 1 big **** and 1 red fox.  I guess I will have to wait for my friend to set some on Thursday to start catching some yotes. Maybe I will get lucky and get one tomorrow. I spooked the fox walking back up a fencerow from checking my other traps and he ran right into the snare I checked first.


----------



## weasel

1st year back at it in many years I got 19 rats so far. should have more if not for the high water and frozen ponds. buts its been fun. did it a lot when I was a kid in high school in the 70s. sold all my traps so I am kinda starting over 4 conibers, 2 leg holds and 6 homemade cage traps . cages have done most of the damage not sure how to trap the huts yet trial and error.i just wish it would stay a little warmer so I could hit the ponds everyone have a happy new year good luck to all!


----------



## SeA nYmPhO

Got my first fox of the year last night 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Uglystix

The **** should run good tonight!


----------



## T-180

Can't imagine much of anything except yotes getting out for very long . Can't even get a pizza delivered to the house !!


----------



## hedhunter72

last weeks catch 5 yotes and 3 ****


----------

